# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Nueva lista de cosas en venta!!!

## anfiie

Borrado.

----------


## anfiie

Añado "No Tear, periódico roto y recompuesto" y set de monedas medio dolar y penique inglés!!!

----------


## anfiie

RESERVADOS Compacted, Botella de leche, Bolas Vernet, Drink To Silk y Periodico roto recompuesto.

----------


## Apex

Que buenos precios... si hubiese sabido antes que vendias esas monedas!
De todas maneras de donde eres? quien paga los gastos de envio?
Gracias, un saludo.

----------


## anfiie

Los gastos de envio los paga el comprador, como dice el anuncio al principio. Solo hago envios por correo, no entrego en mano.

Un saludo.

----------


## anfiie

Añado también Baraja Bicycle Invisible tamaño Jumbo y de dorso Rojo 18€!!!

----------


## anfiie

Añado una joya que yo creo que ya ni si quiera se encuentra en tiendas!!! El gimmick de Antonio Ferragut para hacer la bola zombi, junto con su libro "La bola Zombi, una nueva dimensión" y un pañuelo negro de 70x70 específico para este efecto, TODO por 40€!!!! Todo el material en perfecto estado de conservación.

----------


## anfiie

VENDIDOS!!! set bolas Vernet, Botella leche desaparición, Drink to Silk y Set de Monedas!!!!

----------


## anfiie

Lista actualizada de lo que queda y precios rebajados!!!!

----------


## anfiie

VENDIDO SET FERRAGUT!!!

----------


## anfiie

AÑADIDOS 2 articulos mas!!! Libro "Mark Wilson's Complete Course in Magic" y Baraja Nudista Bicycle.

----------


## anfiie

Añado Colour Diffusion de Gary Jones.

----------


## anfiie

Añado DVD "Rainbow Deck" y reservados el libro de Mark Wilson y baraja invisible Jumbo.

----------


## anfiie

VENDIDA Baraja Invisible Jumbo!!!

----------


## anfiie

VENDIDOS Libro Complete Course in Magic de Mark Wilson, Colour Diffusion, Levitacion del vaso y Compacted!!!

----------


## anfiie

Añadiod pack de 2 dvds, The Forrest-Francis Project Vol 1 & 2.

----------


## anfiie

Varios DVD's nuevos subidos al post!!!

----------


## anfiie

*SUPER OFERTÓN Sólo para hoy y mañana en los DVD's!!!*

----------


## anfiie

!!!Últimas rebajas!!! precios muy económicos de los dvds y nuevas condiciones en los gastos de envio, ahora gratis por 3 dvds o más!!!

----------


## anfiie

Añadidos 2 nuevos dvds: "Artwerks" de Arthur Trace y "Richard Ross DVD"

----------


## Judithgds

Anfile, no me deja contestarte el mensaje xq tienes la bandeja llena.. Me interesa el dvd rainbow deck, me lo vendes suelto? Saludos!

----------


## anfiie

Subido "Magic Circus Vol 1 & 2" de Mark Wilson.

----------


## anfiie

Ahora los dvds por sólo 12€!!!! y envio GRATIS pidiendo 2 o más!!!

----------


## anfiie

Sólo por HOY precio especial en el pack de dvds. Consultad el post!!!

----------


## anfiie

"Behind The Illusions" VENDIDO!!!

----------


## anfiie

¡¡¡OFERTA 2x1!!! Aprovechad que me queda ya muy poco a la venta!!!

----------


## Pulgas

Tienes un MP

----------


## anfiie

Nuevos articulos añadidos!!! libros y revistas!!! Echad un vistazo.

----------


## anfiie

¡¡¡OFERTAS 2x1 y 3x2!!! en los dvds que me quedan!!! aprovechad las ultimas ofertas que quedan muy poquitos.

----------


## anfiie

¡¡¡OFERTA ESPECIAL!!! Sólo por hoy 15/8/2011. Entrad y sabréis de que se trata.

----------


## anfiie

Por favor cierren este post. Voy a abrir uno nuevo con los artículos que quedan a la venta mejor ordenado y más claro. Gracias.

----------


## Iban

Hilo cerrado a petición del usuario que lo abrió.

----------

